

Soul-searching in Israel after Channel 2 broadcasts banned video - echair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJaPZLNLBu8

======
daniel-cussen
Paraphrased:

 _With regard to the delay in evacuating...Hudah Hawajah (sp?)...the Army had
this to say:

"It is a mistake."_

I really didn't expect this. In the world of PR and bullshit, this is noble.
It is for wiser men to judge what happened, but this one snippet, I found, was
refreshing.

------
ars
BTW "it's dirty here" was not translated correctly.

The soldier was being sarcastic when he said it. It's more like "apparently
it's dirty here" (said sarcastically).

